# Fluval 406 used media question



## sparty13 (Nov 15, 2013)

I bought a a fluval 406 off of craigslist and it was still in use right before I purchased it. Should I keep the used media in there? Will it help cycle my new tank faster? Or should I replace everything? The ceramic rings look like they have some good bacteria built up. Also what kind of media do you guys use in a canister filter for a 55 gallon mbuna aquarium?


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

If his tank looked good with no sickness, I would hook it right on with out even cleaning or emptying it. But that's just me, it will save you a lot of time.

Then down the road after your cycled you can clean 20% of the media every month or so if you want by boiling it, but I would just swish it around in declorinated tank water in a bucket. The biomedia never wears out.

Same with the sponges, swish them and squeeze them out, they last years.

I dont use fluval pads, just buy generic stuff if you want


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

I would clean out everything except the bio media. And the only media I use in my canister filters are the provided course sponges and bio media in the center baskets. (FX5 and Marineland C360) I found the putting the pre cut blue media in the center baskets slows the flow down before the required cleaning period, so I just leave bio media in the center baskets.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I run 2 405's with just the biomax and the supplied sponge in them I leave a tray section open in the event I need to add carbon (on a 55 with tangs and a 46 with CA). If you also run a power filter you can use that instead for the carbon etc.


----------



## Malawi_Josh (Nov 24, 2013)

I would use it if your 100% confident that the prior owner never had any issues with disease. That said just to make it easy on your self, I would replace the sponges and floss asap. Once your confident that your tank is cycled I would replace the sponge media just so you know it's working at 100%. Most people will re use the verticle sponges for a year or two. I personally have my filter with the fluval vertical sponges theres 4 of them, then I have the fine particle black foam (looks like and egg carton) in the bottem tray I use the fluval brand fits perfect, then I have 2 trays of bio rings filled to the top, I use the fluval brand, then in my top tray I have a a pair of fluval polishing pads( got them free) and then filled in the rest of the area with some filter floss from my LFS. The filter floss is a few $'s a bag and works better than the expensive fluval polishing pads.


----------



## rfn379 (Apr 23, 2013)

I just picked this filter up a couple of days ago for my Mbuna tank. I kept the large white foam blocks that are included. In the baskets from bottom to top I have the black foam that was also included, then a mixture of the included fluval bio rings and eheim bio rings from my old canister, next a mixture of biomax and the bio pellets from my old eheim canister (don't remember what they're called), and finally the included polishing pads with a bag of carbon on each side. So far I really like this filter. It is virtually silent and has a nice strong flow. I already see a difference in the clarity of the water after just two days.


----------

